# Corgi Lancaster Avro AA32608



## Skinn (Dec 26, 2004)

I have bought the above mentioned (new off Ebay)or my son and have encountered some problems: One of the propellors has detached. It was mounted on a stem and this has now retracted into its housing and won't come out - is there a way of getting it back out again? The contacts in the battery compartment have broken so the bomb lights do not work. Can these be soldered? Thanks in anticipation for any help.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

If the shaft on the propeller is plastic, you might be able to heat a pin over a flame(holding it with pair of pliars) then stick it in the remaining part of the shaft and pull it out(let it cool and the pin will stick to the shaft). If the shaft is metal, maybe a small magnet might lift it back out. If it fell inside your out of luck unless you can get to it somehow. Just for looks put another shaft on the propeller. You might be able to solder the contacts if you can get to them. This looks to be your model below, hey does the bomb spin too? 

http://www.readyshopgo.com/areas/pthinc/shopDetails.cfm?p=20052&cat=80


----------

